# Tim's top secret car in GTR mag



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Hope this works. 
This is a clipping from an old GTR mag that I got, and low and behold the Top Secret 33 gtr is in it.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Grrrrr.....PITA, It won't link 

Cool, find though


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Cool, any bigger pictures?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I have the article on the mine's I can send someone the images if they want to host it , I was asked about putting the article up on the board and I could also send a bigger pic of the top secrect one to.

cheeers


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I can host pics mate, send them to: daniel.hammond(remove)@gmail.com


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice find, Like the bit at the bottom " TOP SECLET".
Looks like that was when it had T67's on.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Tim fancy a trade?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Is that a new Skyline you got Claire.Under your car owned section,a 2.8l?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Is that a new Skyline you got Claire.Under your car owned section,a 2.8l?



 Yeah, keep it under wraps..occasionally let Fuggles (John) drive it  Off road at present, after melting a piston at TOTB3


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Shame about melting the piston,at least you gave it some stick before it got the rest that it is having.

Now,forged piston's next on list?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Now,forged piston's next on list?



LOL

Wakey wakey !!!

If its 2.8L doesnt that tell you something???

   

J.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ooops.
Remember,i'm use to B16A2's,not massive RB28's.
Erm,get a 3.0l stroker kit then .


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

or save up for a 3L os giken block mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep,that was what i meant,but wasn't sure if was going to put in the right wording and then get laughed at.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Yep,that was what i meant,but wasn't sure if was going to put in the right wording and then get laughed at.



As if we would !!!

   

Dont worry dude,

We all just a bunch o numpties here really. Just dont ask Guy for a conversation about acceleration versus aerodynamics, Mycroft about petrochemicals, SteveN about expensive Japanese parts, or Deano about garage construction   !!!

Be well !!

   

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Just dont ask Guy....., Mycroft....., SteveN....., or Deano about garage construction   !!!


I am so glad I didn't feature inthat list


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

JasonO said:


> I am so glad I didn't feature inthat list



You so dont know how many times you were and get deleted !!!

    

J.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> You so dont know how many times you were and get deleted !!!


Betcha couldn't think of anything I don't do well


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL,cheers Bladerider.

I looked through an old copy of JP,the one with TOTB3 in it and saw the 2.8l beast with a pic of Fuggles next to it.


----------



## Bighead_Edd (Oct 6, 2004)

Is this the same car as in this clip? 

http://www.ibbotson.me.uk/Nissan_Skyline_GTR2.avi


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> As if we would !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOD DAMN RIGHT DONT ASK ME ABOUT GARAGE CONSTRUCTION !!!!!!!!!

VVANKERS COULDNT BUILD LEGO


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey heyyyy !!!

**** sapi whatever lives again !!!

    

Come on littl efella, talk to ya uncle bladey..... let it all out !! hehehe

Do you need a hug ??

   

J.


----------

